# nmcli changes in version 0.9.10

## certem

Hi

What is the counterpart of "nmcli nm sleep false" in version 0.9.10.

----------

## eccerr0r

What were you trying to do with this command?

 *man nmcli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>               sleep [true|false]
> 
> ...

 

----------

## certem

I want the computer to be connected to the Internet during the suspend mode.

----------

## eccerr0r

Odd, reading the description the old behavior does not seem to match what you want - It sounds like the power manager will send networkmanager these commands and will basically override what you type in manually, so that's why I'm not sure what you're trying to do here.  In any case there doesn't seem to be something similar in the new nmcli other than sending it the "on" command (nmcli radio all on).  Were you just wanting WoL to work over wifi or something? 

(I was a bit surprised nm-tool went away but "nmcli device wifi list" does what I need.)

----------

## certem

No, not WoL.

When entering suspend mode hdds, screen, mouse... and ethernet are shut down. Ok. Shut them down but don't touch network. Don't shut it down.

Because I don't want to wait for the establishment of reconnection.

Here's a picture that I had sent to the nm mailing list too.

http://i.hizliresim.com/BRAMjp.png

----------

